# Shrugs with alternate grip?



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it okay to perform BB shrugs with alternate grip?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2009)

i would say yes, but be sure to switch it every set.  your back will develop differently if you dont.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i would say yes, but be sure to switch it every set.  your back will develop differently if you dont.




Thats good to know.  Thank you.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

Instead of shrugs, try rack pulls and hang cleans. Way more bang for buck IMO.

For rack pulls, do as Premier suggests and alternate your grip.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

I've tried hang cleans before and rack pulls.


What type of rep scheme would you suggest for hang cleans?


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

I usually keep 'em fairly low-rep, like 5x5, and do 'em at the beginning of the workout. 

Read this if you like - it's how I like to train shoulders, but your trap gets hit with this sequence, too: Got Built? » The Shoulders of Giants


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

What if I do deadlifts on shoulder day?  Then should I still do cleans?


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

What do you do for delts?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't really do anything that singles out delts.  My back workout is usually...


Sumo deadlifts, pull ups, shrugs, and some sort of row (DB, BB, or machine row)


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

You just asked about doing deads on shoulder day. 
I'm confused.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

Shoulder and back day is the same day for me.


What I meant to say was.. What if I do deadlifts on shoulder AND back day.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm still confused. 

My blog post isn't for "shoulder day" - it's for shoulder work. I usually train shoulders the same day as I do lats. 

Tell you what - tell me what your split looks like and I'll suggest something, okay?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol this is deja vu.  


Day 1:  Leg/calves

Day 2:  Chest/tri's

day off

Day 4:  Legs/back/shoulders/lats

Day off

Day 6: will start back with chest


etc etc.  its confusing.  But it has been working great for me.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2009)

chances are you can shrug more weight or comparable weight to your deadlift.

chances are you will put great strain on the biceps tendon in the supinated hand during the shrugs.

chances are this is not a good idea.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

P-funk said:


> chances are you can shrug more weight or comparable weight to your deadlift.
> 
> chances are you will put great strain on the biceps tendon in the supinated hand during the shrugs.
> 
> chances are this is not a good idea.






I can deadlift over 300.  But with a overhand grip I can only shrug 225 for about 10-12 reps.  And can barely hold onto anything above 225.  So I guess I can't shrug as much as or a comparable weight that I deadlift? lol

But when I use an alternate grip I can easily shrug close to what I can deadlift.

I knew that deadlifting with altnernate grip wouldn't be too good.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you Patrick. That thought made me nervous, too. 

What is it with all the "don't use straps" sentiment out there - I use over under for RDLs, but they're not THAT heavy, only about 185 at the top end. When I did heavy rack pulls, I used straps. I mean, train your grip, but don't sacrifice form or back development to do so!

My .02


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2009)

either way, something about that supinated hand and the shrugging movement (even if you alternate hands between sets) just doesn't sit well with me.

Either:

1) Learn to use a hook grip

or

B) Get some wraps

or

X) Be a man and start working on your grip


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

Hook grip?



Advice on training grip?

I was hoping that deadlifting and other workouts would keep my grip strong... but I guess not.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm so glad I'm not a man.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 16, 2009)

I like to shrug with my deads. They stay even. No need to waste time with their own separate sets, IMHO.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Hook grip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hook grip is an overhand grip except you tuck your thumb underneath your forefingers.

Use lower reps and more sets on the shrug.  
Pinch grip plates.  
Pinch grip dumbells.  
Take a bath towel, soak it with water and try and wring it out as fast as you possibly fucking can.
Captains of Crush Grippers
Static BB holds
Farmers Walks

Or - JUST USE WRAPS!  Seriously, if you can't hold the weight you need to train your traps, then just use wraps - it's okay.

patrick


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Lol this is deja vu.
> 
> 
> Day 1:  Leg/calves
> ...



So 

legs
chest/tris
off
legs/back/shoulders/lats (which is also back)
off
Chest... ? Where does it go from here?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> I like to shrug with my deads. They stay even. No need to waste time with their own separate sets, IMHO.



add a toe raise in there and you have a nice combination exercise.


patrick


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

Built, after that chest day it goes back to leg/calf day  (front squats, BB lunges, maybe leg press, then calf work)


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 16, 2009)

P-funk said:


> add a toe raise in there and you have a nice combination exercise.
> 
> 
> patrick




Not impressed... again.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> Not impressed... again.



why?

deadlift with toe raise and shrug (aka clean pull) friggin awesome.

i am not impressed with your inability to be impressed about new things.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 16, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

Patrick, I think you mean heel-raise, right? As in rising up on your toes a little? That's always been my understanding of a clean pull.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Patrick, I think you mean heel-raise, right? As in rising up on your toes a little? That's always been my understanding of a clean pull.



yea - heel raises.

I always call them toe raises because you are rising UP onto your toes.  But, if we are going for proper semantics (which we should anyway) it would be heel raises.

patrick


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah, that's better. When you posted that I thought you were pulling Hoglander's chain LMAO!


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 16, 2009)

Patrick, step outside your World and post on the Open Chat. You would be great there too.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> Patrick, step outside your World and post on the Open Chat. You would be great there too.



maybe one of these days.  my world has very limited time, and I get to answer maybe 3-5 posts here a day.  so i have to pick and choose wisely.  if i spend the entire day having open chat sex with you and iaindaniel, it wouldn't be nice to everyone else no would it?

patrick


----------

